# New additions to our Kochi line



## JBroida (Aug 19, 2013)

We just added a bunch of new kochi knives to the website (though many dont have pictures yet)... 180mm and 210mm kurouchi debas, 150mm kurouchi honesuki, and 270mm kurouchi wa-sujihiki... all in V2 steel with burnt chestnut octagon handles. Check 'em out here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html


----------



## heirkb (Aug 19, 2013)

If I were to get a deba for a Japanese kitchen, would kurouchi be ok or is it looked upon like patina? Sorry if you've answered this one a million times.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 19, 2013)

in a real professional japanese kitchen in japan, you probably would not see a kurouchi deba. However, many people here have trouble taking care of them well, as they are always wet, so we thought the kurouchi might be helpful... also, obviously, the cultural norms here are not the same.


----------



## perneto (Aug 20, 2013)

Is the honesuki a true single bevel or a 90/10 double bevel?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 20, 2013)

ahh... its actually a 50/50 one... we wanted to make it more lefty friendly this time. Its totally fine for both right and left handed users.


----------



## Gravy Power (Aug 20, 2013)

Just when I thought I was out....They pullllllllled me back in.


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 23, 2013)

Very Nice knives I love the design and weight they have the handles make them easy to use all day with out fatigue to my hands .

Sam


----------

